# The Science of Sleep



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 17, 2006)

> Following the death of his father in Mexico, St?phane Miroux, a shy insecure young man, agrees to come to Paris to draw closer to his widowed mother Christine. He lands a boring job at a calendar-making firm and falls in love with his charming neighbor St?phanie. But conquering her is no bed of roses for the young man and the only solution he finds to put up with the difficulties he is going through is escape into a dream world...




Looks pretty unique. From the people that created of eternal sunshine of the spotless mind. I kind of want to see it.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Sep 18, 2006)

I really can't wait for this one. The previews look so good and remind me so much of that feeling you got from Eternal Sunshine. Deffinately gonna be a winner.


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 21, 2006)

*The Science of Sleep (La Science des r?ves)*

It releases in selected locations in the U.S. this Friday! This is a film directed by the ever-so-innovative French director Michel Gondry (the director of "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind").  The film features my hot husband actor Gael Garcia Bernal and he is held captive by his dreams. 

I'm definitely going to watch this and I'm hoping it will be as good as Eternal Sunshine! Is anyone else watching this? Or did anyone from Europe watch this already (since I know it got released there already)?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 22, 2006)

MrKredo3

my thread was buried :'[


----------



## myle (Sep 22, 2006)

It looks like an interesting film.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 22, 2006)

Reading the film made me want to see it already


----------



## inumike (Sep 22, 2006)

sounds cool


----------



## Sid (Sep 23, 2006)

Gondry is brilliant. I have no doubt that this will be an amazing film.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 23, 2006)

I hear its very french.


----------



## blueradio (Sep 23, 2006)

i hear its awesome.


----------



## blueradio (Oct 5, 2006)

The Science Of Sleep is a new film written by Micheal Gondry.
It came out about 2 days ago and looks to be a cult smash.


The film is about a man who finds a pair of glasses and is cast to another plane.

Gondry known for music videos with Bjork and the White Stripes as well as 
2003's Eternal Sunshine for The Spotless Mind new film looks absolutely astounding.


----------



## Red (Oct 5, 2006)

it looks intresting I may watch it....


----------



## Mariia (Oct 5, 2006)

^ Yeah, it does. I've actually also thought about watching it.


----------



## poppin123 (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, not showing any where near me, i guess its too unique?


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Oct 6, 2006)

I've seen it, I must say I am impressed, it's something else.. the originality, the actors were totally merged into their parts.. very very lovely movie.
This is a must-see!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2006)

fancyclaps said:
			
		

> The Science Of Sleep is a new film written by Micheal Gondry.
> It came out about 2 days ago and looks to be a cult smash.
> 
> 
> ...



It looks goofy enough, I may actually see it.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 6, 2006)

I enjoyed it alot, altho it is a little hard to follow at times its still pretty rad.


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2006)

i wanna see it!!!!!   looks so intresting and KEWL!!!!!!!!


----------



## cambece (Oct 6, 2006)

I saw it. I thought it was great. For those of you interested in Gondry's films you should check out his collection of videos on dvd.


----------



## blueradio (Oct 8, 2006)

i want to see it so bad.
but it's not in my area.
i'd have to go 60 miles to see it.


----------



## Mariia (Oct 9, 2006)

fancyclaps said:
			
		

> i want to see it so bad.
> but it's not in my area.
> i'd have to go 60 miles to see it.



If you really wanna watch it, you could buy it on DVD (when it comes out)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 9, 2006)

loved Eternal Sunshine so ill check this out...


----------

